# Aldi Bike Mate - MPH Fix and small wheels



## fossyant (13 May 2008)

I held back sending my 2 x cheapo Aldi computers back and found an interesting post on BR that part answered the KMH and lack of wheel size input for MPH.

Also from my testing....

1. Completely ignore the MPH Wheel Size table - only input the value for KMH.

2. You can use MPH - just switch to it from the ODO screen - press and hold set for 2/3 seconds then change to MPH after the language and then click SET.

3. Small wheel sizes - e.g. kids bikes. The minimum number you can input is 1945 which is about 24". There is a trick though. For a smaller wheel, eg. 20" the value is 1590. Input it as 2590 first, save the settings. Goto the ODO screen, hold set for 2-3 seconds go through Language (press M1) then MPH/KMH (Press M1) then on the Wheel Size, press M2 to change the two to a one - do not press M1 (this will then default the next number to 9 - so 1900 is the minimum now). After changing to a 1, just press set. - the wheel size will be 1590 and suitable for 20". Works a treat.

So completely ignore the MPH wheel sizes - the size is input as the KMH and then when changed to MPH it is automatically adjusted for - blooming stupid instructions.

There were loads left in my local Aldi the other night.


----------



## John the Monkey (13 May 2008)

Nice find Fossy - I'll forward this to a pal of mine who bought one.


----------



## fossyant (13 May 2008)

Didn't post till I was sure the fix worked - only managed to do 6.7 miles this morning in 38 mins , rather than 10.7miles....... so tested the theory on the way home as the guy on BR was still testing it worked. Can confirm the thing is reasonably accurate on mileage etc, as it matches mapmyride for my longer commute back !

Got it running well on my son's 20" - although he is grounded till weekend, having cycled off to the local park last night (before computer fitted) without telling us - he's only 7 and it's way beyond his boundaries... despite me catching him twice this weekend outside of where he is supposed to go)


----------



## alecstilleyedye (15 May 2008)

made this a sticky so more folk who need to see it, will.


----------



## Night Train (15 May 2008)

I bought one of the Aldi computers today and have just set it up. Thanks to the sticky I can now work out what I am doing with it.

The only problem was getting the sensor less then 5mm from the magnet. I had to mount it on the brake yoke to get it close enough.
I have mounted it on the back wheel as the bike is on a cycle trainer at the moment but the front forks are even further from the wheel then the back.


----------



## fossyant (15 May 2008)

On the front forks - you sometimes have to mount nearer the hub !


----------



## alecstilleyedye (16 May 2008)

if it's of any use to anyone, you can mount the computer on an existing sigma mounting, and keep the bikemate bits for spares.


----------



## Zoiders (17 May 2008)

Put two magnets on and double the wheel size figure?


----------



## fossyant (17 May 2008)

If you have them..... then why not..... 

Just a bad software design on the input - I can confirm it works OK with 20" wheels as my son, now being 'ungrounded' is really pleased with it.....£5 bargain ! He loves anything techie....


----------



## Zoiders (17 May 2008)

Sorry old chap, it just struck me as the simple way to do it with only two steps needed to reach the needed result

I always seem to have more magnets than computers for some reason


----------



## girofan (26 May 2008)

Nice to know I wasn't the only one caught out by the mph table, but I managed to sort it with idiomatic logic that I am blessed with. 
Did not think to post solution as I considered it was just stupid me!


----------



## Ed68 (30 Jun 2008)

I first 'found' this forum when googling on how to change the Aldi Bike Mate to mph - and it appeared to work so all was looking good!

I have been concerned though that whilst I don't expect to be riding fast (mainly off road with a few pedestrians and hills) I thought I would be covering more ground than my computer tells me.

Just to test this I drove part of the route (the bit up until going off road) and whilst my bikemate says it is 0.4 miles my car states that it is 1.4 miles - slight difference there.

I didn't expect the readings to be 100% accurate as the table only had a setting for a 26" by 1.9 however my tyres are 26" by 1.95 but I didn't expect this much 'difference'.

Of course I've now 'lost' my tables so can anyone advise me what number I should set to get a close reading for 26" by 1.95 tyres.

Thanks in anticipation............


----------



## ChrisKH (30 Jun 2008)

'sfunny, I fitted them on my two sons bikes no problem (20" & 24"). Now I'm thinking I must have got it wrong.


----------



## lonesome_rider (18 Aug 2008)

Are these the 32 function wireless with heart rate that are on eBay for £23?

Still not purchased one and I saw these on eBay and thought they looked OK for the price. But then I see mention of £5 on here, so maybe not so much of a nice price now.


----------



## RSV_Ecosse (3 Sep 2008)

lonesome_rider said:


> Are these the 32 function wireless with heart rate that are on eBay for £23?
> 
> Still not purchased one and I saw these on eBay and thought they looked OK for the price. But then I see mention of £5 on here, so maybe not so much of a nice price now.



Got one of those £23 ones off eBay and its in the post to me now. I'll post back about quality, VFM etc, once it arrives.


----------



## TimDanaher (6 Sep 2008)

*'TOTALODO' Disappears...*

Anyone notice 'TOTALODO' vanishing? It used to be there immediately before/after 'TRIPDIST'... it's gone from both of mine...or am I missing something...?

p.s. is there a website where you can download a .pdf manual? Mine got lost in the move.


----------



## Nick G (28 Sep 2008)

Our local Tesco sells a basic computer for £3. I was thinking about getting a couple for my children. Anyone had experience with these? I know it's a cheap mistake if they're rubbish but that's more than the price of an inner tube to waste.


----------



## TokaS (6 Oct 2008)

*help needed with bikemate f20*

hi, have read this post re the aldi bikemate...i dont think it is the same as mine. i have the f20 but have lost the instructions. i take it the wheel size measurement will be the same but i cant get it out of km/hr setting. [or change the time setting. has anyone got a manual/instructions for this as i have lost mine.
any help appreciated


----------



## Brahan (29 Jan 2009)

I have used a Bikemate for the last few months but at Christmas I got a Polar which now takes pride of place. One thing I've noticed is that with the heart monitor now counting my calories (onthe Polar) it seems that my calorie count is well down per ride. Anyone else think they're burning up loads and loads of calories on the Bikemate or is my Polar well off the mark?


----------



## spiro (15 Apr 2009)

Ed68 said:


> I first 'found' this forum when googling on how to change the Aldi Bike Mate to mph - and it appeared to work so all was looking good!
> 
> I have been concerned though that whilst I don't expect to be riding fast (mainly off road with a few pedestrians and hills) I thought I would be covering more ground than my computer tells me.
> 
> ...


 I have seen posts suggesting that you dont use the tables provided but measure it for your bike. Start with value and the lowest point, get someone to mark the ground with you sitting on the bike, move forward one or two turns of the wheel (keep most of your weight on the bike), mark the ground again and measure the distance between the two marks in millimetres and divied by the number of rotations. That gives you the value you need. The reason they say this is better is because your weight distorts the tyre as you ride and this method give a more accurate value.


----------



## yashicamat (27 Jul 2009)

The heartrate versions sold in Aldi for £12.99 . . . paying a tenner on top of that is a rip off IMHO.

No tables with those either, just a case of measuring the total radius of the wheel and tyre and then multiplying it by Pi. Will test mine against my GPS to see how accurate it is.


----------



## beachcaster (27 Jul 2009)

yashicamat said:


> The heartrate versions sold in Aldi for £12.99 . . . paying a tenner on top of that is a rip off IMHO.
> 
> No tables with those either, just a case of measuring the total radius of the wheel and tyre and then multiplying it by Pi. Will test mine against my GPS to see how accurate it is.



I have this one............and did an 18 mile journey yesterday
I think the distance was about spot on .
Other fuctions are all there.but getting used to using it as there are
so many bits of info.
Heartmonitor is a good way of telling if you are still alive I find.

Barry


----------



## peanut (7 Aug 2009)

fossyant said:


> Got it running well on my son's 20" - although he is grounded till weekend, having cycled off to the local park last night (before computer fitted) without telling us - he's only 7 and it's way beyond his boundaries... despite me catching him twice this weekend outside of where he is supposed to go)



sounds like you need one of those maplin transmit receive do-dahs that tell you where things are like pets and kids


----------



## fossyant (7 Aug 2009)

peanut said:


> sounds like you need one of those maplin transmit receive do-dahs that tell you where things are like pets and kids



Well it's still going strong on his bike - he's done over 250 miles easily, riding up and down the road....and clocked 25 mph riding down it...


----------



## Downward (7 Aug 2009)

Are these similar to lidl ones ?
They have options to be used on 2 x bikes but I have no idea where to get a 2nd magnet and sensor from.


----------



## fossyant (7 Aug 2009)

Any magnet will do, it's the mounting bracket/sensor that you'll need. The really cheap Aldi ones don't have a Bike 1/2 setting.


----------



## R013BIE (18 Jun 2014)

I have both a Bike Mate (13 function - wired) white computer & a Cateye wireless computer on my 26" mountain bike, each magnet is mounted on either side of the front wheel 180 degree apart they both work fine & are accurate with the 'Map My Ride' app on the mobile phone. 
My advise is to ensure you make sure the magnet is JUST above or below the center mark of the 'pick-up' for best detection of the magnet. Take your time to mount the wire, head-unit & pick-up also once you have attached the magnet (half-way from wheel rim to hub) tighten it to the spoke, check this before your next ride


----------



## jarlrmai (18 Jun 2014)

Mount 2 magnets and you can ride twice as fast!


----------

